

Clone of hacker site: www.youyap.com - youyapcom

i clone this site for people who want to sell product or service. 
goto: http://www.youyap.com<p>please provide your feedback.
======
alaskamiller
Bro. Seriously. You keep spamming your website everywhere on the web and it's
really irritating. What's going on? Let's talk, what's your email?

------
youyapcom
what you mean spamming?

